# My design watches, your opinion?



## Fred Bekher

Hi all , my name Fred 
about two years ago I started to get involved a watches, from that moment, I fell in love with the same design of the watch.
In the beginning i wanted to produce watches, but decided it was not for me, and began working as a freelance designer watches.
Yesterday I finished my own website, in it I have 4 watch project. Bekher Design
Interesting your feedback !

Project 1






















Project 2






















Project 2-1






















Project 2-3















Project 3















Project 3-1






















Project 4






















Project4-1


----------



## TheCeladon

Overall a nice collection. Excellent illustration work too.


----------



## silverghost1907

Hello
Beautiful watches, what kind of movements are you using in them. Are they just prototypes or do you have them ready?
I would love to get some more info and possibly by a few. Please let me know.


----------



## exitium

I'm a fan of design no. 2 : ) even without the carbon fibre sides.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*silverghost1907 *
I took as a basis ronda movement and ETA. This watch is only designs . Which model you like the most?


----------



## tmr5555

Ilike the first one with the Bremont style crownguard.
Renderwise perhaps you could fine adjust the metal finishes on it a little.


----------



## slikmetalfab

Finally! Welcome Fred Bekher.You have beautiful designs. Glad you came to this forum. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## silverghost1907

Hello 
I like the first one the second one with the wooden insert and the moonphase. So 3 models what kind of price range are you looking at for those models?
thank you


----------



## Fred Bekher

*silverghost1907*
As I mentioned earlier this is just a design, I do not release watches, may someday when I'm ready I can release my watch)
*Scott Kraemer Thanks for the good-natured welcome!*


----------



## parrotandpitbull

I like all 4. Very much. Not so very crazy for the moon phase, but thats just personal opinion. Your graphic computer skills are great too. They look real. I like the retro vintage feel to all of them. Respecting the past but giving them your own distinctive twist. Good luck.


----------



## Neso

No 4 is from fare my favorite. Really nice design !


----------



## gillmanjr

I like all the case designs, they are great. My favorite is the first watch, but I think it would be better if the hands were solid and/or lumed, imo the cutouts distract from the rest of the watch and make it harder to read.


----------



## MrTimex

@Fred Bekher 

Project 2 and Project 4 are beautiful... If they ever get made I will be one of your first customers!

Overall I like them all. Very clean, elegant and simplistic.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Thank you all, very nice to read your opinion!


----------



## jbenham1

What software are you using? Both drafting and rendering....


----------



## TheEscapist

I'm a fan! I really like the simplicity of number 3. The only suggestion I would make on it (this is just my opinion) that the the hands could be a bit thicker, in real use they might be hard to read. That said, I like the texture and space created on that watch. Nice work!


----------



## zekeryan56

Awesome! the moonphase is a classy watch.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*jbenham1 * 
For 2d sketch i use Draftsight , for 3d modeling 3ds max and blender , for rendering keyshot and cycles .


----------



## Jolly Green John

Projects 2-1 and 2-3... look amazing.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*Jolly Green John, * Thank you .
Now i'm working on a new design, lets see what will turn out.


----------



## Chronopolis

I want ALL 4 !! First rate work!


----------



## Fred Bekher

Thank you !


----------



## MichaelKG

I like all of them as well. 


If you had your own company/brand I think they would all sell to their specific crowd. Good looking watches.


----------



## watchobs

They all seem to reflect a contemporary twist on what is IMHO a classic Danish influenced design structure! Personally I'd like to see all of your concepts go beyond the quartz realm and into the auto/mechanical category! Here's hoping that you've done your "copy right" home work because every one of these are nicely done and deserving of a manufacturers merit! Hopefully you'll find your path beyond concept! Good luck and keep us informed of your advancements towards production! |>


----------



## Fred Bekher

*MichaelKG *Thank you , maybe if i had my company/brand , they would all sell.

*watchobs* I agree with you, if to produce, only mechanical. Thanks !


----------



## MikeWilson

Big fan of #1. I'm assuming thats a sand-blasted finish?


----------



## spain72

Fred: my best compliments!
This is PURE Design.

"Less is more" is also a key to understand your creations. Essential and impressive at the same time.

Very well-done job!


----------



## Fred Bekher

*MikeWilson* You are right.

*spain72* Thanks for the comments! Very pleasantly .


----------



## Fred Bekher

My new design . What do you say?


----------



## watchobs

Though I have a preference towards all things lume and would like to see that incorporated into some of your variations, every one of your designs have such a nicely styled minimalist look that are very easy to want! Your latest addition is no exception and I personally like every nuance of it's design! If some wise timepiece producer is out there looking at what this craftsman can do IMHO you would serve yourself a great service by bringing this burgeoning designer into the fold and giving him all aspects of creative license and the production options to let him make you some generous capital!


----------



## Miguelcarmor

Congratulations you have a great talent. Love project n 4. Hope you can sell your designs or even make them yourself. You have a client for number 4 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fred Bekher

*watchobs 
*Thank you for your comment! I was very pleased to read what you think. Maybe you're right .

*Miguelcarmor 
*Thank you also . Will take on a note


----------



## Machine Head

Like 2-1 and 2-2. They are very unique and I like them. Love the asymmetry. Would definitely buy one if it ever came to production


----------



## dave81

Fred Bekher said:


> My new design . What do you say?
> 
> View attachment 1125988
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125990
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125992
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125995
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125996
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125998
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125999


1 word ' STUNNING '


----------



## Fred Bekher

Machine Head Thanks !

dave81 Thank you !


----------



## R.Palace

Absolutely gorgeous and original. I love the realistic renditions, you have a talent for this sir! Perhaps it's time to take the next step and get these produced!


----------



## workaholic_ro

Definitelly you have a future in this, you only need the courage, help and maybe luck to start. If properly made and with an "assorted" movement movement they would all sell without any problem. Good renderings and your website is also very well done. My vote goes to project 3. What software are you using if I may ask ?


----------



## Fred Bekher

*R.Palace* 
Thank you Sir! 
*
workaholic_ro * 
You were right to say that I need to start. Immediately, the first problem is courage. It's one thing to create a design and another thing to create a watch brand. I never encountered such a face-to-face, so for me it's a hard . And for this need a team.
About the software I written before, I use draftsight ,3ds max , blender . 
Thank you that written me !


----------



## docvail

Hi Fred. Another forum member just directed me to this thread because of a design contest I'm running for my brand. It would be great if you'd like to participate - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chal...ch-designers-design-my-next-watch-878855.html


----------



## HaleL

Awesome


----------



## The Naf

Fred Bekher said:


> My new design . What do you say?
> 
> View attachment 1125988
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125990
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125992
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125995
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125996
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125998
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125999


Holy Moly! I wish I wish I wish an affordable brand like Tissot or Christopher Ward or something else I could afford would pick this design up...truth be told this design deserves to be done by a mid to high end watch maker...seriously...nice work!

edit: loooove that moon phase too! Dude if you don't already work for a watch company I'd say create a portfolio and start applying ;-)


----------



## eternatick

Nice designs, Fred! did you use CAD, Solid Works, or CATIA?


----------



## Fred Bekher

The Naf Thank you . I have a web site Bekher Design

asuoab Thanks , I began to study  Solid Works but stopped. I plan to start studying Rhino .


----------



## Horoexec

Absolutely GORGEOUS watches - I would proudly wear all of them.

Go and look at docvail's thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chal...ch-designers-design-my-next-watch-878855.html

He's looking for new watch designs!


----------



## indialogue

Fred Bekher said:


> *silverghost1907*
> As I mentioned earlier this is just a design, I do not release watches, may someday when I'm ready I can release my watch)
> *Scott Kraemer Thanks for the good-natured welcome!*


Wonderful work, and I'm sure a lot of us would be happy to buy some of these designs. Have you looked at doing a Kickstarter?


----------



## arr

Fred, Projects 2 and 5 are absolutely beautiful, first class dress watches. On looks alone they can hold their own with Lange and Breguet, in my opinion. I love the gorgeous simplicity and symmetry. Pure poetry!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fred Bekher

*indialogue *
Thank You , I Think that to take part in Kickstarter , my watch must have more creativity .
To have success , they should have very little in common with ordinary watch . And watch must be of innovative materials or smart like iphone 

*arr 
*Thanks for you comment .


----------



## Wish

Brilliant Work, All of these wonderful models & I would like to have them but second one is the best.

Cheers


----------



## goose.get.down

wow... beautiful


----------



## indialogue

Fred Bekher said:


> *indialogue *
> Thank You , I Think that to take part in Kickstarter , my watch must have more creativity .
> To have success , they should have very little in common with ordinary watch . And watch must be of innovative materials or smart like iphone
> 
> *arr
> *Thanks for you comment .


I respectfully diagree Fred, I think your watch designs are really good already for Kickstarter! And please no smart watches! There are too many of them already


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice collection of concepts.

Personally, I would buy Project 3. That is easily the best-looking concept I've ever seen for a moon-phase watch. It's downright elegant.


----------



## dewood

All four look awesome, i would buy #1


----------



## Tony A.H

STRIKING.! 
Gorgeous Design with lots of Elegance. 

love the look of the Bezel. the Hour and Minute Marks are really Nice. Very Unique. 
Kudos


----------



## iyaad

hey fred, really hope that u get to make those watches. really nice designs. i remember seeing some more designs on fb a few years ago that were as stunning as these ones. wish u all the best


----------



## Fred Bekher

Hi All,
Yesterday, I received a message from a guy .
He said that I contacted him about my designs, I wrote to him and return received .
He said to me, that is ready to produce my watch model to speed up the process need my consent , also he can show me rendering . If I consent to it , as a gift he send to me 2 prototype of watch . I am very I did not like it at once . When I saw my watch slightly modified and under the watch , proudly written the name of the designer it made me angry. I told him what you want to do business on my project you must pay , and banned to do something more . In the end he said he would do own project. I think it's wrong that it was planned and then the author's ideas put before the fact.


----------



## ev13wt

^^ That guy just stole your design. 



Very nice designs you have here!!!

1 is too thick case for the low profile dial.

2 is really perfect in my eyes. Nice.

Don't like the others but its a good design.


One thing I notice is that the design is "almost" too clean.


I really love the wood inlay. That is something I haven't seen, and I really REALLY like it.


Your latest design is very good. Nothing to criticize! Love it.


----------



## The Red Goat

Fred you have some real talent. It isn't east to set yourself apart with so many options available today. Your designs all have a sense of elegance and uniqueness to them.
I like design 2 as well as your take on the moonphase. #5 is a contender as well! Congrats hope you much success.


----------



## watchobs

Hi All,
Yesterday, I received a message from a guy .
He said that I contacted him about my designs, I wrote to him and return received .
He said to me, that is ready to produce my watch model to speed up the process need my consent , also he can show me rendering . If I consent to it , as a gift he send to me 2 prototype of watch . I am very I did not like it at once . When I saw my watch slightly modified and under the watch , proudly written the name of the designer it made me angry. I told him what you want to do business on my project you must pay , and banned to do something more . In the end he said he would do own project. I think it's wrong that it was planned and then the author's ideas put before the fact.

Very sorry to read that an un-scruples individual decided that the best way to make a buck would be to resort to what amounts to design plagiarism! And I'm sure there will be others out there lining up to attempt to exploit your talent! Here's hoping that you had gone about getting your designs copy right infringement insured? You've proven that you're a gifted designer but now you have to take it upon yourself to guard that gift from those that might want to ride your design coattails to an easy payout! Continued good luck in finding a reputable partner to get these masterful designs past the rendering stage and into production! Now go sharpen that "legal" pencil it looks like your going to need it ;-)!


----------



## Chronopolis

Fred,
So sorry to hear this!
But I disagree with Watchobs that you should go get them "copyrighted," etc.
Watch designs- or any design of this kind - is not exactly national security stuff.
The legal hassle (and fees) of copyrighting watch designs will NOT protect you - especially if you are a small fish, without a corporate backup.

My advice is: Do not show your work online before you have arranged to put them into production yourself.
But even if you do go into production, other people can always still copy your designs!

Well, I am sure there are plenty of good people around you who can advise you, in Russian!, on things like this. 

Good luck, and may you be protected from people with low-consciousness.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*ev13wt , The Red Goat* 
Thanks for the post I appreciate it !

*watchobs*
Also thank you for the post  After my posts here , this guy wrote to me that he was very sorry that it happened and he promised that this will not happen again .


----------



## Fred Bekher

Hi Tom ,
Thanks for the support! You're absolutely right and avoid copying the design even when I produce can not be avoided . Anyway, I think everything will be fine


----------



## Chronopolis

Fred Bekher said:


> Hi Tom ,
> Thanks for the support! You're absolutely right and avoid copying the design even when I produce can not be avoided . Anyway, I think everything will be fine


The advantage of being small is that you are not on anyone's radar. This is why nobody bothers to make replicas of microbrands: the market is too small. and too educated.

Although I know that you have VERY high standards and ambitions! ;-) my advice to you, my friend, is start your own brand at the earliest opportunity, and build your reputation, and get a loyal following.
Only that will give you some measure of "protection" in these piranha-infested waters.

If you look at some of the more successful microbrands that are extremely popular her among WUS members -- Steinhart, Helson, Blue7, etc -- you can see how they are "protected" from people who copy famous brands.
And that is mainly because, even those micro brands built their businesses mainly by copying existing designs.

But in your case, precisely _because_ your designs are UNIQUE, and super stylish, you will remain vulnerable - unless you actually make them. Right now, they are all just images, and you cannot protect them unless you have a big company.

Only if you have a head start in making them will you have the advantage in keeping your own dignity and integrity intact, and continue to build your reputation.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Thank you my friend , you are completely right. About their own brand I want to wait for when I have more experience and maybe confidence


----------



## Alan_F

2 without hesitation or reservation. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

Chronopolis said:


> Fred,
> So sorry to hear this!
> But I disagree with Watchobs that you should go get them "copyrighted," etc.
> Watch designs- or any design of this kind - is not exactly national security stuff.
> The legal hassle (and fees) of copyrighting watch designs will NOT protect you - especially if you are a small fish, without a corporate backup.
> 
> My advice is: Do not show your work online before you have arranged to put them into production yourself.
> But even if you do go into production, other people can always still copy your designs!
> 
> Well, I am sure there are plenty of good people around you who can advise you, in Russian!, on things like this.
> 
> Good luck, and may you be protected from people with low-consciousness.


Not being an expert in corporate law I would defer too your knowledge ;-) ! My concern was/is that since Fred has already listed a good number of his designs for the world to see that his hard work is now up for the un-scruples to exploit! If what you say is gospel in regards to copyright infringement than I wholeheartedly agree! No production, than no show :-!! Hopefully Fred will (quickly) find a reasonably scrupulous business partner to get his wonderful designs into real world hands! I'm sure he would find many a WUS that would like to see his mastery wrapped around their wrist


----------



## Diospada

Project 2-1, 3 and 4 looks great. 

Any plans on how to get them into production?


----------



## supawabb

That 4-1 is stunning! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bluloo

They'll all quite good, but the big date is gorgeous. :-!


----------



## Fred Bekher

Diospada ,  thanks ! There are such thoughts but not now.

supawabb and bluloo thank you also for the comment ;-)


----------



## larstetens

Mate,

I think your designs are Amazing-quite refreshing. I think all of your designs are truly inspiring. I would happily purchase/own/wear every single design if these were a quality mechanical movement or automatic movement- with Project 1, and Project 4 being my most favourite. The Guilloche or simulation for Project 4(First Design) is truly addictive(IMHO). I'm a big fan of large diametere watches(personal preference), and would be more than willing to hand over $$$ to reserve a piece/pieces TO YOU-NOT A COPYCAT should you ever choose to make these concepts a reality. 


Best of luck mate,

Truly refreshing


----------



## john111

Just saw the watches on the forum becoming a fan of your work not very particular about the last one but the first three where can I find those and how much great intricate work.


----------



## mrlongtree

Projects 2 and 4 case styles were the best in my opinion. Really nice work over all designs and styles though.


----------



## Mediocre

How long before we see these on a crowd funding site? I really like some of the designs.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Thank you all .

*Mediocre *Yet I can not tell time when I started crowd funding , but when it happens i will go with slightly different design , they will need to look little more unique


----------



## Camguy

I like Project 3 the best. That's a very cool and unique moon phase.


----------



## //Napoleon//

Excellent Designs!!!! I think project 2-3 is really pretty (really nice strap choice too). 
Projet 2 is nice too but it is a bit too plain for my taste. Maybe add guiloche pattern to it?
Also I really like the moon phase watch. Really modern flare to it. I particularly like how the dial texture resembles the moon's surface. How about putting a very domed sapphire crystal on top? I think it would look even cooler. something like this:








I also like project one, but I am not too sure about the lug design. it sure is very interesting though and i think it will really appeal to young sporty guys.


----------



## jorge_r

Really nice designs. This may have come up, but have you thought about a kickstarter try for one of the models?


----------



## Fred Bekher

*Camguy
* 
Thanks for you opinion . *

//Napoleon// 
 
*Thanks* , *I really agree with you that the glass dome on this watch looks better .

*jorge_r
* 
I had thought but i don't try it . As I said earlier maybe I will need to do a bit of a unique project or modify what have , but is not the problem . Just need more time, even not to create a design , I need to feel my willingness


----------



## Shallwii

Project 2-1 looks really nice to me. Project 4 is very creative!


----------



## Mediocre

Updates please!


----------



## R.Palace

Anyone heard from Fred. I truly enjoyed his designs and comments on the thread


----------



## Chronopolis

R.Palace said:


> Anyone heard from Fred. I truly enjoyed his designs and comments on the thread


Not a word.
We're friends on fB but no posts there either.
Maybe he went to work for a big brand, like Jorg Schauer did?


----------



## R.Palace

Chronopolis said:


> Not a word.
> We're friends on fB but no posts there either.
> Maybe he went to work for a big brand, like Jorg Schauer did?


Maybe. If so, good for him. He had a special talent and seemed like a humble guy

Only a matter of time before he would've joined a venture


----------



## Fred Bekher

Hello Guys!

Nice to hear, that You not forgotten about me yet 

I work now for micro brand , help them with design and renders . Not a lot of work actually .

Long time ago , started make conception of smart watch  I think someday need to finish her. Its like dashboard in Audi 
















Also sometimes work with another model, do not know how will be looks the final version


----------



## Chronopolis

Good to know you're alive and well!
Many are expecting great things from you!
I hope you won't forget YOUR "childhood" friends when you get big! 



Fred Bekher said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Nice to hear, that You not forgotten about me yet
> 
> I work now for micro brand , help them with design and renders . Not a lot of work actually .
> 
> Long time ago , started make conception of smart watch  I think someday need to finish her. Its like dashboard in Audi
> 
> View attachment 2917146
> 
> View attachment 2917154
> 
> 
> Also sometimes work with another model, do not know how will be looks the final version
> 
> View attachment 2917162
> 
> View attachment 2917170


----------



## R.Palace

Nice to see you again Fred!

Are you able to disclose which micro brand you are currently working with?


----------



## Fred Bekher

With Zelos and now with new one , can't say name brand because production has not started


----------



## Juergen1

Yes great to read you are still keeping yourself busy. 
I would have loved for you to get the moonphase model into production. What held you back to take it to the next stage?
I also like your website. Simple and elegant as your watches look. Only the trained eye can see how much know how will be behind it.


----------



## watchobs

Fred Bekher said:


> With Zelos and now with new one , can't say name brand because production has not started



Well Fred your design sense might have been part of the reason why I was drawn to pick up this then





 Here's hoping that your path is now opening for the world to truly realize your gift! Continued success to you sir!


----------



## Fred Bekher

Thanks *Juergen1* !

At the moment I want little bit more to work as freelancer. But soon I think i finish some sketch and maybe make 3d print for it , of course I share it here 

*watchobs

*Very nice photo of Chroma


----------



## Fred Bekher

Hi All!

More than one year gone from my last message  Time flies...

I want to share with you my last design projects .

Model One








Model X








Model L
















Model D-Line















Comment are welcome !

Cheers


----------



## MechaMind

Nice Modeling - nice design - nice renders, but quite some potential when it would come to practical use! e.g. the open crystal edges...


----------



## watchcrazy007

gorgeous


----------



## carpeeyon

i would say your best bet is project 2. 
1 a bit boring. nothing new.
3. potential but needs more detail i think
4. too similar to the heuer monaco ... 

2 - very nice.


----------



## Catterick

Absolutely stunning designs, really speaks to my personal style liking.

Curious as to what your future plans are?


----------



## Fred Bekher

*carpeeyon* Please look more carefully. They absolutely different from Monaco model , starting from main shape of case ending with details such as the numbers .

*Catterick* Thanks! Now I plan to continue working as freelancer...

I think need to show you guys a couple of render , not new but I think pretty interesting. Looks like inside out .


----------



## ChristopherChia

Wow, very nice designs. Are these going for productions?


----------



## dspt

This "inside out" is a fun concept, but how would you measure time with this?


----------



## Wil_Hof

Very nice designs!!! The steel watch with the top crown is cool.

Awesome renderings.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*ChristopherChia* Thanks! No, I do it for portfolio on my website .

*dspt *Actually it's only to show caseback in a slightly non-standard form 

*Wil_Hof * Thank you !


----------



## watchobs

Fred, wondering if you had any input in the Hammerhead design from Zelos, being that it's a very popular offering, and one I invested in?


----------



## Fred Bekher

Yes, I worked on this design with mr.Tang . This was very interesting project . And as a result turned out very beautiful watch


----------



## watchobs

Fred Bekher said:


> Yes, I worked on this design with mr.Tang . This was very interesting project . And as a result turned out very beautiful watch
> 
> View attachment 9353170


Absolute winner of a design and speaks volumes for your creativity and validates what any that are prescribed to this thread already know, that you are a very talented designer! Hopefully we'll see you go from "hired gun" and eventually be able to validate your designs with your own brand ;-) !


----------



## 33fountain

Very elegant designs.


----------



## Fred Bekher

*watchobs *Thank you very much! Such a good word for me like a breath of inspiration !


----------



## freshprince357

Do you have an actual prototype up yet or the rendering only? Would be interested in seeing the case and bezel forms in actuality to provide feedback/thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimf

I like project 2-3 and project 1...although, I usually avoid watches which require proprietary bands.


----------



## vsnadrien

Impressive work !


----------



## Proteine

I'd buy that MODEL ONE right there if you had one available!!!


----------



## Stan Lee

Proven one of the best!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## pukka

tmr5555 said:


> Ilike the first one with the Bremont style crownguard.
> Renderwise perhaps you could fine adjust the metal finishes on it a little.


yes #1 has a Bremont S500 style crownguard and Mont Blanc Timewalker style lugs! Funny the things that stand out to different people.

I like #4 the best, not too many nicely styled square watches out there. the last one that caught my eye was a vintage Heuer Silverstone


----------



## GT1-Reach

Project 1 is a stunner. really like the "porsche design" inspired style and the style of the strap.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Hello folks !

I think I did not share fresh designs for a long time  Here are the latest designs that I did ...
























































And work in progress...


----------



## moda

Those designs are beautiful, I've actually recently purchased a Zelos meteorite dial! So cool to know which brilliant mind it came from!


----------



## dheinz14

Pretty nice. Best of luck!


----------



## Fred Bekher

One of latest diver Zelos Swordfish


----------



## Fred Bekher

One of latest diver Zelos Swordfish
View attachment 13877393

View attachment 13877395

View attachment 13877397

View attachment 13877401


----------



## Chronopolis

I am sure I am not the only to think: I like the drawing better. ;-)
Great job you did.



Fred Bekher said:


> One of latest diver Zelos Swordfish
> View attachment 13877393
> 
> View attachment 13877401


----------



## bahrsiva

Great designs here!! I'd be interested in buying this piece with its modern and vintage design aspects!


----------



## johnnylarue

Very nice stuff. Not a huge fan of the logo (despite its simplicity), but that’s probably just because it isn’t half a century old yet. 😉


----------



## walknot

I like the very first one the best, but I also really like the steel squarish watch with the top crown in the more recent post.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Design for Arcturus watch , what do you think guys ?


----------



## Karriope

Fred Bekher said:


> Design for Arcturus watch , what do you think guys ?


Interesting, you did that one? Is it really inspired by the navy interceptor?


----------



## Fred Bekher

Karriope said:


> Interesting, you did that one? Is it really inspired by the navy interceptor?


Yes , I work on design . And its really insired by naval vessels ! Even side line of case remind side profile of ship


----------



## mt_timepieces

Looks really cool!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Bekher

Blue Samara after production 














Do you think day/night indicator looks interesting ?

Render


----------



## casper461

I like all of them


----------



## karabiner159

The helmsman looks really cool.
The Samara... Not quite my cup of tea but that day/night indicator is gorgeous. Might have to start looking for a watch that has one now...


----------



## tritongh

I like the second one with the wood appliques on the side. The first one is also interesting. Hope you get to make them!


----------



## DustyFingers

Pretty cool that you have designed Zelos watches! Great work! I've always wondered how Elshan keeps pumping them out so quickly!


----------



## Krispee

Love the designs and also great modeling.


----------



## neilwatch

Fred Bekher said:


> Hi all , my name Fred
> about two years ago I started to get involved a watches, from that moment, I fell in love with the same design of the watch.
> In the beginning i wanted to produce watches, but decided it was not for me, and began working as a freelance designer watches.
> Yesterday I finished my own website, in it I have 4 watch project. Bekher Design
> Interesting your feedback !
> 
> Project 1
> View attachment 1062568
> 
> View attachment 1062569
> 
> View attachment 1062571
> 
> 
> Project 2
> View attachment 1062573
> 
> View attachment 1062574
> 
> View attachment 1062575
> 
> 
> Project 2-1
> View attachment 1062579
> 
> View attachment 1062581
> 
> View attachment 1062583
> 
> 
> Project 2-3
> View attachment 1062584
> 
> View attachment 1062585
> 
> 
> Project 3
> View attachment 1062586
> 
> View attachment 1062587
> 
> 
> Project 3-1
> View attachment 1062589
> 
> View attachment 1062590
> 
> View attachment 1062591
> 
> 
> Project 4
> View attachment 1062592
> 
> View attachment 1062593
> 
> View attachment 1062596
> 
> 
> Project4-1
> View attachment 1062597
> 
> View attachment 1062598
> 
> View attachment 1062599


I love the nice simple design. They look great.


----------



## secmar44

Very nice, thank you for share with us


----------



## kboyle

Looks good!


----------



## Fred Bekher

*New design of diver watch*

Render













3D printed model







Photo of side profile


----------



## workaholic_ro

Cute, you should go for it. My only concern is about the sandwich lugs. Some small screws from inside to secure the layers would be helpful. 
Bimetal case ? Bronze + silver perhaps ?


----------



## Fred Bekher

workaholic_ro said:


> Cute, you should go for it. My only concern is about the sandwich lugs. Some small screws from inside to secure the layers would be helpful.
> Bimetal case ? Bronze + silver perhaps ?


Yes , it will be with screws to hold two pieces .
The reason case from two pieces is combinating brush surface with polished, it give more flex on case design.


----------



## nikobon

Looks amazing, well done.


----------



## Kelvin0628

Very interesting would definitely like to see the finished product..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krispee

Fred Bekher said:


> *New design of diver watch*
> 
> Render
> View attachment 15833906
> View attachment 15833907
> 
> 3D printed model
> View attachment 15833910
> 
> Photo of side profile
> View attachment 15833913


Interesting designs, not easy to machine but perhaps that isn't your interest here. Nice render on the last pic, what do you use to do your rendering?


----------



## Fred Bekher

Krispee said:


> Interesting designs, not easy to machine but perhaps that isn't your interest here. Nice render on the last pic, what do you use to do your rendering?


Ahh thats actually not render , it's photo of prototype .


----------



## Krispee

Fred Bekher said:


> Ahh thats actually not render , it's photo of prototype .


Ah, right, my bad, I apologize, thought it looked real too. Are you going for a local firm to make your watch?
Caught your instagram page, only just started on there myself, some nice designs there.


----------



## Fred Bekher

Krispee said:


> Ah, right, my bad, I apologize, thought it looked real too. Are you going for a local firm to make your watch?
> Caught your instagram page, only just started on there myself, some nice designs there.


No , we make them in China .
Thanks!


----------



## dgscott70

Very cool. I like the contrast of the mid case metals. My concern would be the tolerances and the amount of oils and dirt that would collect. Awesome though!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Very nice! Any plans for bracelets?


----------



## Fred Bekher

lorsban said:


> Very nice! Any plans for bracelets?


No , we don't want to made bracelet for this watch . Only rubber strap


----------



## Dingo2017

Fred Bekher said:


> Blue Samara after production
> View attachment 14693973
> View attachment 14693975
> 
> 
> Do you think day/night indicator looks interesting ?
> 
> Render
> View attachment 14693983


looks really good


----------



## fredlim

Fred Bekher said:


> Hi all , my name Fred
> about two years ago I started to get involved a watches, from that moment, I fell in love with the same design of the watch.
> In the beginning i wanted to produce watches, but decided it was not for me, and began working as a freelance designer watches.
> Yesterday I finished my own website, in it I have 4 watch project. Bekher Design
> Interesting your feedback !
> 
> Project 1
> View attachment 1062568
> 
> View attachment 1062569
> 
> View attachment 1062571
> 
> 
> Project 2
> View attachment 1062573
> 
> View attachment 1062574
> 
> View attachment 1062575
> 
> 
> Project 2-1
> View attachment 1062579
> 
> View attachment 1062581
> 
> View attachment 1062583
> 
> 
> Project 2-3
> View attachment 1062584
> 
> View attachment 1062585
> 
> 
> Project 3
> View attachment 1062586
> 
> View attachment 1062587
> 
> 
> Project 3-1
> View attachment 1062589
> 
> View attachment 1062590
> 
> View attachment 1062591
> 
> 
> Project 4
> View attachment 1062592
> 
> View attachment 1062593
> 
> View attachment 1062596
> 
> 
> Project4-1
> View attachment 1062597
> 
> View attachment 1062598
> 
> View attachment 1062599


The leather strap modeling is excellent, which modeling software for making that?


----------



## Fred Bekher

fredlim said:


> The leather strap modeling is excellent, which modeling software for making that?


That was done in Blender 3d


----------



## Chris_David

Project 2 is very Patek-esque. Very nice!


----------



## JONCX

Fred Bekher said:


> Hi all , my name Fred
> about two years ago I started to get involved a watches, from that moment, I fell in love with the same design of the watch.
> In the beginning i wanted to produce watches, but decided it was not for me, and began working as a freelance designer watches.
> Yesterday I finished my own website, in it I have 4 watch project. Bekher Design
> Interesting your feedback !
> 
> Project 1
> View attachment 1062568
> 
> View attachment 1062569
> 
> View attachment 1062571
> 
> 
> Project 2
> View attachment 1062573
> 
> View attachment 1062574
> 
> View attachment 1062575
> 
> 
> Project 2-1
> View attachment 1062579
> 
> View attachment 1062581
> 
> View attachment 1062583
> 
> 
> Project 2-3
> View attachment 1062584
> 
> View attachment 1062585
> 
> 
> Project 3
> View attachment 1062586
> 
> View attachment 1062587
> 
> 
> Project 3-1
> View attachment 1062589
> 
> View attachment 1062590
> 
> View attachment 1062591
> 
> 
> Project 4
> View attachment 1062592
> 
> View attachment 1062593
> 
> View attachment 1062596
> 
> 
> Project4-1
> View attachment 1062597
> 
> View attachment 1062598
> 
> View attachment 1062599


Fantastic Designs, favorites Projects 1 and 2


----------



## Krispee

Fred Bekher said:


> That was done in Blender 3d


Ah, Blender is supposed to be good. Do you use Blender for just the straps then? If so, what do you use for your watch designs?


----------



## Fred Bekher

Krispee said:


> Ah, Blender is supposed to be good. Do you use Blender for just the straps then? If so, what do you use for your watch designs?


I use Blender for full watch design


----------



## Krispee

Fred Bekher said:


> I use Blender for full watch design


How do you find it for rendering?


----------



## Fred Bekher

Krispee said:


> How do you find it for rendering?


It's absolutely awesome ! Cycles is monster ...


----------



## ttparrot

Wow. Gorgeous renderings. I would happily wear any of them, but that moonphase on brown leather strap is beautiful.
Nicely done!
What size are you thinking for them?


----------



## Krispee

Fred Bekher said:


> It's absolutely awesome ! Cycles is monster ...


Sounds good, might give it a go. I saw you on Instagram too, your watch is looking good.


----------



## CMartinEnt

Some very good looking designs. What programs did you use to design/render? I’m just starting in the 3D design area and it’s a lot to take in.


----------



## countingseconds

Fred Bekher said:


> Yes, I worked on this design with mr.Tang . This was very interesting project . And as a result turned out very beautiful watch
> 
> View attachment 9353170


Wow, really cool. That's my favorite Zelos design by far as it has a strong flavor of MM300 only more masculine. Too bad they sold out of the 1000m version as I'd buy it instantly.


----------



## Vue

Wow these look phenomenal, thanks for sharing.


----------

